# If vaping gear were vehicles



## Silver (16/12/14)

I have often thought of comparing my vaping gear to different vehicles
Sometimes this has practical merit to help explain the comparison to new vapers in terms they better understand.
Here are some of my device setups and the vehicles they could be

Green Smoke cigalike - 50cc scooter - nimble and small but can get you around if you need

Twisp - 125cc scooter - a bit more speed and dependability, but has its limitations

Evod1 and MVP2 - Toyota Corolla - smooth, reliable, not fancy but dependable

Nautilus Mini and SVD/iStick - BMW 3 series - more sporty, more performance

Reo and RM2 - either a Rolls Royce or a Landrover, help me to decide - solid, durable, high quality and performance

What are your vehicle comparisons?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

PS, thanks to @LandyMan 's Reo pic post of his Reo on his car for prompting me to start this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (16/12/14)

I would say the Reo can be compared to a Landrover. It just makes sense 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> Reo and RM2 - either a Rolls Royce or a Landrover, help me to decide - solid, durable, high quality and performance



Hummer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Hummer



No man 

I'd say Merc G Wagon - like a Landy Defender looking.

Rock Solid, well engineered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No man
> 
> I'd say Merc G Wagon - like a Landy Defender looking.
> 
> Rock Solid, well engineered.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Land Rover has been the pinnacle of 4X4 for decades already. 

I would say the Woodville is more of a Rolls Royce and the reason is simple. 
​

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Genosmate (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> I have often thought of comparing my vaping gear to different vehicles
> Sometimes this has practical merit to help explain the comparison to new vapers in terms they better understand.
> Here are some of my device setups and the vehicles they could be
> 
> ...


At the risk of being absolutely slaughtered by the land rover fans,I'd agree with your first comparisons but not the last,I've owned both.
When i want to use my REO it always works,theres not much to go wrong and if it does its easily fixed,I can't say that for a Discovery or a Range Rover,they work when they feel like it,when they break they cost a fortune to fix.
A Rolls well maybe because some will they they don't want one but secretly they do!
I'd compare my REO to my car,it's not to everyones taste,but it works like it should and is always reliable...yes its a toyota!


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

Genosmate said:


> At the risk of being absolutely slaughtered by the land rover fans,I'd agree with your first comparisons but not the last,I've owned both.
> When i want to use my REO it always works,theres not much to go wrong and if it does its easily fixed,I can't say that for a Discovery or a Range Rover,they work when they feel like it,when they break they cost a fortune to fix.
> A Rolls well maybe because some will they they don't want one but secretly they do!
> I'd compare my REO to my car,it's not to everyones taste,but it works like it should and is always reliable...yes its a toyota!



I vote ban

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Genosmate (16/12/14)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 17600


But isn't that a pic of a Hummer


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

Genosmate said:


> But isn't that a pic of a Hummer


 Yea not a Toyota


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

I once read a huge fight on the 4X4 forums that started very similar to this one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

Arthster said:


> I once read a huge fight on the 4X4 forums that started very similar to this one.



Oh I can only imagine. Do not mess with 4 x 4 enthusiasts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

@Genosmate Don't worry I don't think the Landy fans will dig into you on this forum. If you said you would rather compare the Reo to Fiat 500 from the 70 there would have been hell to pay.


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/14)

My Director drove his G Wagon to Jeep, ironically to fetch a Jeep... And told the sales dude, "a real 4 x 4 parked outside the shop for once."

It didn't chuckle anyone up


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

*iStick*

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (16/12/14)

Would ur high end veribal wattage devices be a high end sport cars,like a Lamborghini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

kimbo said:


> *iStick*




the question is though Istick vs ?


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

dr phil said:


> Would ur high end veribal wattage devices be a high end sport cars,like a Lamborghini



I think more like a Lexus. Plenty of buttons to push.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Yea not a Toyota


Sorry @kimbo I misread your post,but I've got a toyota that looks like that hummer,but mine goes!


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

My Reo = BSA bicycle (for those who can remember the reliable "dikwiel").

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Arctus (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> I have often thought of comparing my vaping gear to different vehicles
> Sometimes this has practical merit to help explain the comparison to new vapers in terms they better understand.
> Here are some of my device setups and the vehicles they could be
> 
> ...



Agree 100% on the Evod and MVP2

The iStick for me is more of a Ford Escort - Doesn't start/fire every time/reliably, produces its power in a weird way and was once one of the most powerful in it's class.

C'mon though, the Reo has got to be the BMW - It's owners cant stop talking about it, and post pics everywhere of it, and the slightest modification they make to it. 

Rolls Royce of devices/combo's - Still looking for this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (16/12/14)

Genosmate said:


> At the risk of being absolutely slaughtered by the land rover fans,I'd agree with your first comparisons but not the last,I've owned both.
> When i want to use my REO it always works,theres not much to go wrong and if it does its easily fixed,I can't say that for a Discovery or a Range Rover,they work when they feel like it,when they break they cost a fortune to fix.
> A Rolls well maybe because some will they they don't want one but secretly they do!
> I'd compare my REO to my car,it's not to everyones taste,but it works like it should and is always reliable...yes its a toyota!



LOL, you see, you are referencing the wrong Land Rovers ... Definitely Defender comparison (I've had 3 Defenders and 4 Discoveries), all awesome vehicles 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/out-and-about-with-your-reo.3933/page-16#post-158020

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

I had a Landy once... it fell over six times.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

@Rob Fisher, I would cry myself to sleep every night of the rest of my life. My dad has the td5 Westminster and my Brother has the Disco2 V8. I will give my slightly larger left te... tonsil for any one of those.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/14)

Arthster said:


> @Rob Fisher, I would cry myself to sleep every night of the rest of my life. My dad has the td5 Westminster and my Brother has the Disco2 V8. I will give my slightly larger left te... tonsil for any one of those.



And it was almost brand new... 20,000km's on the clock and the Trailer I was towing was brand new... 2 days old.


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Ouch, your insurance must have loved you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

Nuff said...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 17607
> View attachment 17608
> 
> 
> Nuff said...



but can it do this...



just FYI I don't believe one 4X4 is better then another. just one driver is better then another.


----------



## Genosmate (16/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> And it was almost brand new... 20,000km's on the clock and the Trailer I was towing was brand new... 2 days old.


20,000kms,thats good,mine didn't make it that far before I took it back to the dealer along with my lawyers details and told the MD he could put it somewhere..ouch


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

Arthster said:


> but can it do this...
> 
> 
> 
> just FYI I don't believe one 4X4 is better then another. just one driver is better then another.


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 17611



Landies did that in the 70'S


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

@Oliver Barry, Just pulling your socks. I actually do think the Toyota is a awesome car.


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

So have Toyota... FJ40


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

As I said, no such thing as a bad 4X4 just bad drivers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ollie (16/12/14)

Arthster said:


> As I said, no such thing as a bad 4X4 just bad drivers.



If you had seen what we did in the Zambian bush, in the middle of the rainy season, with Hilux 2.5 D4D bakkies... Low range and diff lock! Scary times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

I did find what an Reo with 0.01 ohm quad coul would have looked like as a car




Unfortunately I also found out that they wrote it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Lol, you guys are just hilarious
Loving all the funny posts.

That scooter racing that car @kimbo is classic

And the Woodvil/Rolls Royce comparison is also fantastic.

LOL @Arctus - your chirp about a Reo being a BMW is so funny - owners can't stop talking about it and taking photos.

I am really confused about the car to compare the Reo to.
The Reo is not technologically advanced - but it just works like a champion and is reliable - so in that respect it is like a Toyota
But then, it's not the Toyota Corolla of vaping devices either - because it is not positioned as an entry level device.

It's also not the most luxurious device either - rather rugged and rustic. So comparing it to say a Lexus SUV, is also not really right.

I have never owned a LandRover myself - so I suppose I have no way to compare - but durability and ruggedness with performance are definitely attributes that the Reo has in abundance. I'd also say good value for money. So I was thinking a Discovery. Not all the fanciness of the RangeRover, but all the performance and comfort, yet rugged and also somewhat distinguished.

Yip, for me, I think it is a LandRover Discovery




Even the shape is quite comparable - boxy, yet stylish - and quite unusual
Comfortable on all sorts of terrains

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Lol, some people even criticise the Reo for being "old technology"
After all, the basic design has hardly changed much over the past few years.

I realised the picture of the Discovery I posted above is a 2011 model

I think it's good


----------



## Silver (16/12/14)

Arctus said:


> The iStick for me is more of a Ford Escort - Doesn't start/fire every time/reliably, produces its power in a weird way and was once one of the most powerful in it's class.



Lol, classic @Arctus -
Funny thing is I prefer the way the SVD fires my Nautilus Mini to the iStick. Weird. But maybe its the type of modulation or something like that - but the power delivery of the iStick feels different - and not as nice to me as the SVD. Strange.


----------



## Andre (16/12/14)

Have to agree with @Genosmate, a Toyota of course, because here is ours - bundu bashing a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> I have often thought of comparing my vaping gear to different vehicles
> Sometimes this has practical merit to help explain the comparison to new vapers in terms they better understand.
> Here are some of my device setups and the vehicles they could be
> 
> ...



I'd have to say I'd class a reo as more of an off road type vehicle. Hard wearing and robust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Na! this is the real Reo = BMW 530i (I'm not ashamed to post a pic of my car without any modifications @Arctus )

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Na! this is the real Reo = BMW 530i (I'm not ashamed to post a pic of my car without any modifications @Arctus )
> 
> View attachment 17641​



Nice! Where do you squonk it?


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Nice! Where do you squonk it?



Whoever sits in the passenger seat

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kimbo (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Whoever sits in the passenger seat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arctus (16/12/14)

johan said:


> Na! this is the real Reo = BMW 530i (I'm not ashamed to post a pic of my car without any modifications @Arctus )
> 
> View attachment 17641​



That's very nice, no modifications required. Only ever had 1 and 3 series myself, but I could definitely see myself aspiring to a 5 series,...just like many people aspire to the reo, so you may be right, that could very well be the real reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arctus (16/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol, classic @Arctus -
> Funny thing is I prefer the way the SVD fires my Nautilus Mini to the iStick. Weird. But maybe its the type of modulation or something like that - but the power delivery of the iStick feels different - and not as nice to me as the SVD. Strange.



@Silver not strange at all, feel the same about my iStick, prefer the MVP over the iStick, hell, I prefer the CLK over the iStick.
My iStick has become strictly a backup device for when everything else is either flat or charging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I had a Landy once... it fell over six times.
> 
> View attachment 17605
> View attachment 17606



That is so sad!!


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Hein510 (17/12/14)

Atlantis + CF Sub Ohm = Honda Civic
Magma + Panzer = Audi A4 estate
Stillare + Vanilla = Ferrari
Lotus + Steelpunk Slug = Mahindra Scorpio
Veritas + Chi You = S65 AMG
Nautilus Mini + Cana = Kia Picanto

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/12/14)

Cassic @Hein510 
Thanks

By the way, why no avatar pic?


----------

